# Chef looking for sponsorship



## amanda keaveney (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, my boyfriend is Irish and he is a qualified chef, he is 25 years old. He has 6 years experience and is looking at how to go about finding an employer to sponsor him as we are here on a working holiday visa and living in Cairns. Does anyone know if this is quite common or would he find it easier finding this in brisbane or sydney? Thanks


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

*Sponsorhsip Opportunity in Melbounre*

Hi Amanda, 

My name is Helena and my hubby Kieran owns "The Corkman Irish Pub and Restaurant" in Carlton, Melbourne. We are looking to offer a 4 year sponsorship to the "right person" for a chef role at the Corkman. 

As your boyfriend is a chef, can you please get him to give my hubby Kieran a call. 
His mobile number i [SNIP] and hotel number is 03 9347 1772 and ask for Stacey who is the hotel manager. Kieran is already an approved Business sponsor. We were sponsoring a guy from Roscommon, but unfortunatley his mum got very sick last week and he had decided to stay in Irelan to be with her. 

I'm Kieran's wife and a qualified Migration Agent so well adversed in the migration lingo. 

If interested, please give Kieran a call as we need a new chef by March 1st. Our current chef is German and he heads home on March 5th (I think). 

Thanks and Regards
Helena


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

Amanda, 

Can you please call Kieran O'Connell on [SNIP] re Chef Job at the Corkman Irish Pub in Melbourne. Kieran is willing to offer sponsorship for the right chef. Thanks - Helena


----------



## amanda keaveney (Jan 22, 2011)

Poopseypoo said:


> Amanda,
> 
> Can you please call Kieran O'Connell on [SNIP] re Chef Job at the Corkman Irish Pub in Melbourne. Kieran is willing to offer sponsorship for the right chef. Thanks - Helena


Thanks very much Helene for replying to the thread. I'm sorry I just saw this message a little bit earlier. I have rang my boyfriend Andy and passed the message on to ring Kieran on his mobile number and he can discuss things with him.

Thanks again Helena and hope to talk to you soon .


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

*Chef Job / sponsorship opportunity*



amanda keaveney said:


> Thanks very much Helene for replying to the thread. I'm sorry I just saw this message a little bit earlier. I have rang my boyfriend Andy and passed the message on to ring Kieran on his mobile number and he can discuss things with him.
> 
> Thanks again Helena and hope to talk to you soon .


Hi Amanda, 

That's great Amanda!. Hope it all works out - Kieran is a great boss to work for (anyone will tell you that!). He needs a committed chef and we have just been approved as a standard business sponsor, so a great opportunity for a chef to stay on in OZ and that's prepared to work!. Good Luck with it. Cheers Helena


----------



## tiwari (Apr 20, 2011)

*chef sponsership from Oz or europe*

hi ,

I am qualified chef with high education background and over 9 years exp from india,Usa and europe looking for sponsership from Australia or Europe .

abhishek tiwari


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

tiwari said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am qualified chef with high education background and over 9 years exp from india,Usa and europe looking for sponsership from Australia or Europe .
> 
> abhishek tiwari



Hello Abhiskek,

We are still looking for the "right chef" for the job!
What are your contact details (Mobile Number please)


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Abhiskek,

What is your contact mobile numbe please?
We are interviewing chefs today (and interviewed some yesterday). 

Please provide your mobile number so we can contact you! 
Thanks and Regards


----------



## tiwari (Apr 20, 2011)

hi 

Thanks so uch for your recent reply .

my cell number is [SNIP]
You can call me any time when you like .

Thanks


----------



## tiwari (Apr 20, 2011)

hi 

You can find my attached resume for ur refrence .

thanks


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

tiwari said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks so uch for your recent reply .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply!

Apologies - I thought you were in Australia?
Do you have experience in chef work in Australia?
We are looking for someone who has significant expereince in Australia and Ireland as chefs.
Thanks!


----------



## tiwari (Apr 20, 2011)

Poopseypoo said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Hi ,
> i worked in Ireland last three years as sous chef and recently move back to IOndia Due to som personal problem.Having 12 years exp. as chef .If you will give a chance i will prove my skills to you or you can conduct my interview any time on telephone .
> ...


----------



## Poopseypoo (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello there. 

Position filled very quickly - We are happy with person (had a trial for 3 weeks) and in the process of sponsoring him. 

Thank you for your interest anyway and good luck!


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

hello i am just back from in ireland one day from holiday in oz and want to go over to live i am a chef and was looking for some info on visas have been on line for over an hour and it's all very complicated does anyone have any info please have two kids partner and am trying for brisbane thanks


----------



## xhalo_rm (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello Helene

I´m a peruvian chef with experience...to what mail can I send you my resume please

Best regards 

Gonzalo


----------



## timlee900 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi amanda.

i came across this post by pure fluke.
I am also a qualified chef with heaps of international experience in many different styles of cuisine, i am dying to come back to australia to work.
tell me is the position still open? can i please send you my C.v?
i also noticed that you are an immigration agent, then maybe you can advise me on the best route.

look forward to hearing from you, please P.m / or email me.
many thanks
timothy 




Poopseypoo said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> That's great Amanda!. Hope it all works out - Kieran is a great boss to work for (anyone will tell you that!). He needs a committed chef and we have just been approved as a standard business sponsor, so a great opportunity for a chef to stay on in OZ and that's prepared to work!. Good Luck with it. Cheers Helena


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

*chef sponsor*

Hello my name is Charles I am looking to relocate to brisbane as a chef do you think you could help me i am finding it very difficult but i think if i can get a concrete job offer from a reputed business i can take a big step forward if you know anyone in the industry who you think is looking for a talented irish hardworking chef could you pass on my e-mail address please. I know its a big ask but i am desperate to get over there asap thank you in advance
charles dunne
my e-mail is ..............................


----------



## timlee900 (Jan 27, 2012)

hello my name is Tim.
i am really trying to find a sponsor so i can go back and work in Australia.
i have around 6/7 years experience. I am at a head chef level.
please can someone advise the best way in obtaining a sponsor.
i am dedicated and hard working.

any advice would be greatly appreciated

many thanks
tim


----------

